# Follow up to: Lesson on a WP horse UGH!



## loveverythinghorses (May 15, 2009)

The quality of the video isn't great and I am sorry for that, my camera's not that good.
Also after looking at it on screen, she's not 4 beating as it was suggested, she is loping, I'm just having trouble trying to get in sync with her. Her headset could be lower but bear in mind I am still learning. Please don't slam me or the horse she's a tolerant teacher and I'm still learning.


----------



## jxclass19 (Feb 1, 2009)

You dont look to bad the main thing I see is you need to get you legs back but that will feel really wierd at first. But it will make it easier in the long run.


----------



## loveverythinghorses (May 15, 2009)

Thank you! I will keep that in mind when I ride next.


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

You look like you're trying really hard. You almost seem to be trying _too _hard, you just need to relax your legs so you can feel her sides. 

Try doing some deep breathing and leg and arm stretches at the walk (during warm-up), so you can loosen up your muscles for jogging and loping (and as a bonus, stretching while riding will calibrate your balance and help you feel more self-aware as you ride).


----------



## Barrelracer Up (May 22, 2009)

Is it me, or is the mare flipping leads in the rear? I know for a fact that is really uncomfortable and is hard to ride.

If she is it may be her thing or it will improve as you improve your balance and seat.


----------



## Barrelracer Up (May 22, 2009)

I looked again.....she's all over the place with the rear leads.


----------



## loveverythinghorses (May 15, 2009)

Barrelracer Up said:


> I looked again.....she's all over the place with the rear leads.


 
Thanks, I'm glad I wasn't the only one who noticed she seemed to be doing something strange with the back legs, she's also spur trained and I could have been at fault and may have inadvertently bumped her with my leg(s). I am guessing that as I ride her more I will be able to hopefully correct her in some way, but it's funny how my instructor didn't notice that, and she used to own the mare. 

But thank you for the input. Thanks to everyone who responded.


----------



## Mira (Aug 4, 2008)

To relax your legs, pull them back where they should be, sort of... well it'll feel like you're breaking at the ankles so your foot will feel more in and it'll relieve that squeezing with your knees and help you relax your leg.


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

My trainer would be telling you that you ride like a trail rider. Most of the time trail riders are just a passenger vs. being a rider. This mare looks like she needs a little help from her rider (you) in order to be consistent at the canter (she's not what I would consider loping). 

A little change in your riding position will start to give her the help she needs. Scoot yourself forward in the saddle so that you are sitting in the middle - between pommel & cantle. This should let your leg drop straight down from your hip. Shoulders - hip - heel all need to be in line. It will also cause your leg to be closer to her belly, which is ok. You want to feel like you are giving her a gentle hug with your legs. The spur training should allow her to accept this light contact without having her rush forward to go faster. 

She is falling out of the canter several times throughout the video. She may need a chiropractic adjustment, hock injections, or other medical attention. In the meantime, you will need to push her forward into the bridle to help her maintain her gait. A spur trained horse has a button that you squeeze to make her stop, but she will also have a button that you squeeze (or probably bump) to get her to move up & hold herself together. This part of western pleasure riding is a lot of feel & timing, which takes many hours/months/years of practice to learn & perfect. For right now, just be aware of the feeling of her good lope vs her falling out of the lope. Your reaction time will be slow right now & it won't make her look her best, but you will develop your feel & timing so that you can help her more & more to get her looking her best.


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

She is really flipping her rear leads.


----------



## Barrelracer Up (May 22, 2009)

I would definitely have a chiro rule out any physical issues with her.


----------



## loveverythinghorses (May 15, 2009)

7Ponies said:


> She is really flipping her rear leads.





Barrelracer Up said:


> I would definitely have a chiro rule out any physical issues with her.


Well, she's not my horse, I'm just riding her in lessons, I can make the suggestion about a chiro, but I'm not the owner. Who knows? Perhaps next time it might not be so awkward or clunky. I probably won't post a new video, but I might make a comment about it.

So thanks everyone.


----------



## Barrelracer Up (May 22, 2009)

I would ask who ever is helping you if she is flipping leads in the rear and see if they will talk to you about it. Maybe you can speculate about her needing an adjustment during the conversation.
If the owner isn't going to be receptive to the idea or concerned about it, maybe there is someone else there who can watch you guys and say something.
My concern is that something is going on with the mare and 1) she is in pain and that isn't fair to her and 2) you aren't going to be able to learn what you need to learn on her, even though she is being extremely willing, if she is out of wack.


----------



## loveverythinghorses (May 15, 2009)

Discussed the observation with my instructor, she said she was switching leads and that we are going to work next time with my pushing her up a little with my hips, should be fun since I have a bad back with some limited mobility, but it's a challenge right?? I haven't loped very many times and it does scare me to a certain degree, I'm still getting my confidence level up so that is a factor. We will be working on body position as well and correcting the horse when she falls out of a lead - I can see lots of stopping and starting here. I give the lady who owns the horse the suggestion about the Chiro and what she does with it is on her head and not mine. This horse had a really really nasty cut on her off side hip this spring, required over 25 stitches, luckily it missed anything vital and important to movement so that is a plus. So thanks again.


----------

